# Mojo double trouble



## savage75 (Oct 7, 2013)

Anyone used the mojo double trouble? I like the caller decoy combo and just wanted to see if anyone has any likes or dislikes of the caller before I buy one.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

http://texaspredatorposse.ipbhost.com/index.php?showtopic=25093


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Scott are you posse member ?


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

No. Pulled it up on google. That's just what I do when I have a question, I google it.


----------

